# Really scared and need advice



## x_Chanty-x

Hi everyone. I'm 14 and i just found out i'm about 3 weeks pregnant. I haven't told anyone yet and i need advice because when i first started going out with my boyfriend Brett my mum warned me not to get pregnant. Now i'm pregnant and it wasn't planned or anything but i really need help.


----------



## vicky9207

:hugs:hey im 15 n had my baby 1 month ago my mum said the same thing lol n i did lol. i think u should tell ur mum asap!!! wat is ur relationship with ur mum? gud luck


----------



## ella170

im 17, i no thats older but its still young
everytime i left the house to go to my bf my mum said use condoms lol
she really made a point about it and now im 7 weeks pregnant and i cant go through wiv an abortion cos of my views on it
i dont think i can tell her, im just tryna put it off as long as possible cos i dont kno how shes gonna react.
but.. the thing is, ur already pregnant and its too late for ur mum to say 'u shud have used protection'. whats done it done, so dont worry bout that bit, worry about what ur gonna do about the pregnancy.
btw when i get round to tellin my mum i think ill tell her that i used condoms everytime and i dnt no how it happend lol
x


----------



## vicky9207

ella170 said:


> btw when i get round to tellin my mum i think ill tell her that i used condoms everytime and i dnt no how it happend lol
> x

i told my mum that n it didnt work lol she didnt believe me :rofl::rofl: my mum supported me the whole way though


----------



## ella170

oh shit lol i shud start thinkin of a plan b


----------



## vicky9207

lol


----------



## Rumpskin

Oh darling, I am sorry. Please talk to your mum as soon as you are brave enough to do so. My sister got pregnant at the same age as you. She told my mum who was not happy but supported her with her decision.

You need to share this with someone.

Lots of love xx


----------



## greenkat

Your mum warned you because she didn't want you to get pregnant, but now that you are I bet she'll do everything she can to support you, any good mum would. 

I imagine you feel really scared - I am and I'm 20 but there's lots of support that you can take advantage of, and as you can see (from all the posts) you're not alone.

:hugs:


----------



## nikky0907

Yes,what's done it's done.
I'm 18,going on 19 and I'm pregnant.
My mom didn't tell me to use protection because she is not really interested in me(nice relationship,huh?).
Anyway,I don't want to scare you with the outcome.

Good luck,you should tell your mom,maybe once she realises that the situation cannot be changed,she'll support you.


----------



## bigbelly2

what ever happens people will notice "sooner rather than later" but as and when you are ready and when you feel the time is right youll tell who ever you need to... you WILL just know whens right, yes your mother may not be happy and will prob talk to you about all your options (some of which you may not want to hear) but listen to her (the saying with age comes wisdom and with wisdom comes age really is so true) try and stay calm, youll need to be very adult about it when talking to her and try and put yourself in her situation etc (i didnt and wasnt able to do this with my mom when i fell pregnant the first time and now i can see how i could have made things so much easier)...
i think youll be surprised by her reaction what ever happens she loves you and will want the best for BOTH of you!!
think positive thoughts
h x


----------



## mBLACK

Hm well I'm 15 and was 14 when I got pregnant, my advice is tell somebody you are close to (an adult), somebody who will support you, will not judge you and help you think of your options.
Remember there are 3 - raising the baby, adoption and abortion. It might seem hard at first once your family finds out but don't worry, gradually they will come to terms with this and accept it.


----------



## mBLACK

:rofl:I also told my grandparents and parents that I used a condom everytime but it broke:rofl: I think they know I bullshitted though!


----------



## Liz

:hugs::hugs::hugs:At the end of the day girlies ur goin to go thru the best and most important time of ur life! u need as much support as u can get! 
what i wud do is quickly tell her bcoz the longer u put it off the worse its guna b and then its over and dun with


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Hey im 19, so older but still scared as anything, I swore i wasnt going to tell my mum for a while cos i was so worried she'd be disapointed in me. But in the end she just gave me a hug and told me i shouldnt of worried about telling her. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## YummyMummy

Im 18, will turn 19 2 months after babys due....when i 1st told my mum she was disappointed wouldnt tlk 2 me, but after i showed her baba on the scan she came round, trust me ur mum will come round once she realises that you want the baby after all shes ur mum, she loves u no matter what.
me n mum use 2 hav a not so good relationship but since she came to terms with me being pregnant were like best friends & has turned into super granma she cants top tellin people...
but if u find it hard to tell her tell maybe a teacher u trust or an adult and get them to sit down with you when u tell ur mum, my friend did that and she said it really helped havin someone else there.
wishin u all the best hunni if u ever wanna talk then jus message me ok hun 

x


----------



## Danielle

hi im 18 and im just over 6 weeks pregnant. my mom always said to me be careful you no what all moms say. she didnt want me to get pregnant. i told her about a week ago, she was shocked but shes come to terms with it now. if you havnt already id tell your mom it will make you feel better. good luck hun


----------



## x_Chanty-x

Thanks to u all for giving me advice but now i need more advice lol. I haven't told my mom yet but i've told my boyfriend. He broke up with me this morning and said he doesn't want anything to do with the baby. Now i'm gonna be a single teen mom with no1 2 turn 2. I can't bring myself to abort this baby and have decided to keep it but now i'm scared at how i'm gonna cope. Did any1 hav 2 cope on their own and if so, how did u cope?


----------



## ella170

what a prick, u dont need someone like that around when ur havin a baby anyway.
u need to tell someone who isnt gonna persuade u to have an abortion and confuse u. i told 3 of my best m8s nd theyre all tellin me to kill it, and it just makes things even worse for me.
the way things are goin wiv the bf, i might have to do this on my own too. if u can tell an adult that really cares about u (maybe an aunt or close family friend if u cant tell ur mum), then they will do everything to help u out xx


----------



## nikky0907

Well,I'm not with the father but he still supports me...

I can tell you that a lot of girls did everythimg by themselves,built a whole life by themselves and with their kids...

You need to find your way.:hugs:


----------



## mommytashaX2

x_Chanty-x said:


> Hi everyone. I'm 14 and i just found out i'm about 3 weeks pregnant. I haven't told anyone yet and i need advice because when i first started going out with my boyfriend Brett my mum warned me not to get pregnant. Now i'm pregnant and it wasn't planned or anything but i really need help.

I was 14 when i got pregnant with my first baby. I was a virgin and got pregnant on my first time!! I wanted to have an abortion out of fear of what my family would think because no one knew I even had a boyfriend, but my mom took me to the doctor when my period was late and we ended up finding out together. She freaked out little by little through out the pregnancy but she was the only one that was truly there for me and made sure that I had everything I needed. I know its scary, but if you want to go through with it, its probably best that you tell your mother now.. She may be disappointed, but thats your mom and she might not respond how you think. You'll get through it!!


----------



## mommytashaX2

I just saw the last thing you wrote Chanty... Honestly, if he doesn't want to be involved, its better he tells you now than later. I gave my daughters father the option to leave when i first found out because it wasn't serious and I didn't expect him to be there, he stayed around and played around for a long time and made things so much harder for me. Now, 4 years later, I'm engaged and living with my daughter, my fiance (not the same guy, luckily) and getting ready to have my baby boy. I'm happy and I'm pretty sure a lot of other moms out there that have had to do it on their own are just fine as well. I found that parenting classes with other teen moms helped a lot. You get to interact with other moms your age and see that you are not the only one that has to go through this and that things do get better :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

x_Chanty-x said:


> Hi everyone. I'm 14 and i just found out i'm about 3 weeks pregnant. I haven't told anyone yet and i need advice because when i first started going out with my boyfriend Brett my mum warned me not to get pregnant. Now i'm pregnant and it wasn't planned or anything but i really need help.

Do we have a liar here?

Because only yesterday at 5.36 PM did you post elsewhere;

*Chanty here!* 
Hi, my name is Chantelle(or Chanty for short)
I am 14.
I have blonde hair and blue eyes.
I am single.
I thought i was pregnant but i know i'm not.
I'm from Cali in the US of A.


----------



## nikky0907

Oh,come on...not another one!

I actually believed her!
Maybe it's not the same girl....

Wobbles,what other pregnancy forums do you visit?


----------



## Wobbles

It is the same girl hun. Same username also :D

The forum isn't a PG related one as far as I can see. We don't really visit other sites but we do searches then of course we get members who do the same when they think 'hmmm' and contact us with concerns or concerns & some info (can't take credit for this one ;)). We do have a fair bit of contact with another same related forum which has benefited us both to catch out the fakers that are on both which is great really. Then we have a few things in place in the background that have helped catch those with multiple fake personalities, had minimal contact with a couple of other sites along the way ..... So all working together we're just hot stuff
:muaha:lol


----------



## nikky0907

Wow,you really work hard on this...right now my appreciation for you has reached it's peak...

It's disappointing to see things like this...you offer advice to someone,you share your story with them and it turns out they were nothing but liars...


----------



## Haylei

How low can u go? What kind of girl would PRETEND shes pregnant??


----------



## **angel**

*there are plenty around hun xx*


----------



## Haylei

Thats tru but its so sad


----------



## **angel**

*it is very considering there are so many genuine people out there going through severe heart ache xx*


----------



## ella170

i think anyone who spends their night sitting indoors making up stuff and posting it on the internet is really sad and needs help


----------



## Tilly

omg, sick cow..


----------



## coccyx

Shame when other people are genuinely concerned and are trying to offer advice.:wacko:


----------



## nikky0907

And we actually shared our stories with you!
We have problems and concerns and we are going through a life changing period of our lives,and we offered advice to you thinking you actually need it!

This is not a funny subject,it's a very serious one...

You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thats terible sick girl


----------



## Wobbles

nikky0907 said:


> And we actually shared our stories with you!
> We have problems and concerns and we are going through a life changing period of our lives,and we offered advice to you thinking you actually need it!
> 
> This is not a funny subject,it's a very serious one...
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself!

Don't feel its wasted .... whist things like this can happen replies can be very useful & helpful to others either by being a member already, finding the forum randomly or searching on google x


----------



## Wobbles

Haylei said:


> How low can u go? What kind of girl would PRETEND shes pregnant??

Dunno love ....

WHY WOULD YOU??? Your the same fucking person!! :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Haylei said:


> Thats tru but its so sad

I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## Suz

I love you Wobbs.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## goldlion

:rofl: that is just pathetic


----------



## NeyNey

Well I hope she realises how totally stupid and foolish she looks now
Especially being caught out TWICE!!!!

*shakes head*
Stupid fuckin' idiots


----------



## Decosta1228

You would hope that if they wanted to use a new name, they wouldn't use a name that they used in their original post (they went through several names). Not only that, but they used a name they liked which had a wierd spelling, so it's easy to spot (Haylei - That's almost as bad as Kourtney *apoligises to all the Kourtney's out there**personal opinion*).

She's 14, so can you really expect anything more (Not saying all teenagers are like that), just think it's probably for the best, as I'm sure the maturity to bring up the child probably wasn't there and would have ended up on JEREMY KYLE in some form or another.


----------



## coccyx

:dohh: Did not think that Haylei was genuine! Thought it was old cynical me!


----------



## nikky0907

Omg,give up girl!
Find a hobby!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

FRUITLOOP ALERT X


----------



## Omi

Im just shocked and speechless!!


----------



## Kooky

LMAO silly girl


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I'm pulling one of those faces where you put your tounge between your lip & your bottom teeth?? Anyone know what I mean - We need a smiley for that face!! lol

Urggghhhh (whilst pulling face!!)


----------



## Wobbles

Was trying to picture what you'd look like!

If you take a pic as an example we'll hunt for one alike :lol:


----------



## Becki77

omg!! Ive just read the whole of this thread and was feeling really sorry for her!!!!
I think this girl needs to get some kind of psychatric help! or counselling!!


----------



## Mynxie

*sigh*


----------



## leeanne

Iwantone!!! said:


> FRUITLOOP ALERT X

:rofl::rofl:

Oooo, I missed the fun!

Gees, some people have nothing better to do than put fake posts on a forum.


----------



## Rumpskin

OMG, how very very sad is that :wacko:


----------



## vicky9207

nikky0907 said:


> Wow,you really work hard on this...right now my appreciation for you has reached it's peak...
> 
> It's disappointing to see things like this...you offer advice to someone,you share your story with them and it turns out they were nothing but liars...

i love this site n have so much appreciation 4 it! i started going on it when i was prgenant n still do now. every1 is so supportive even 2 teen moms. this site has helped me so much.

a girl i knew (she is 12) said she was pregnant n i talked 2 her n you know helped her and give her advice. it turns out she wasnt pregnant n she was talkin crap. i dunno but i just dnt understnad y ppl do tat?:wacko:


----------



## mrscookie

lmao. some people are nuts! Haylei.... that was her fave girl name, so why use it as a fake user name? DOYY!


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

lol i think this is quite funny and sad at the same girl some ppl need a life


----------



## Tootsie

you have to remember some peole like the attention they get from these sorts of things. so why are we still wasting time on her and her sad ways :?

just a thought


----------



## sleepinbeauty

leeanne said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oooo, I missed the fun!
> 
> Gees, some people have nothing better to do than put fake posts on a forum.

me too.

Sorry, I jsut had to comment on this one :roll: what a nut.


----------



## Ann-Marie

I've just spent the last 20 mins looking for a smiley that pulls the uuurrrgh tongue-in-bottom lip face :rofl:
No success !!


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

Sorry to be harsh but this girl is a total liar...

i seen a post saying she was 5 weeks pregnant...now shes only 3?
also...shes saying she never told her mum...how come a post last week she said she had told her?
Just a silly little girl crying wolf i think!


----------



## Serene123

We know she's a liar already!


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

LOL jus realised uze already sussed her

woops!! *blushes*


----------



## Serene123

:rofl:


----------



## dizzynic

Bloomin eck i was nearly crying for her poor mite(or so i thought) then i read further down and cant believe it what a little jackanory teller why pick here why not just harrass someone in a net chatroom or MSN even she must be really bored silly little girl.


----------



## CamoQueen

Woah, what a psycho. I was completely believing her story, too...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

dizzynic said:


> Bloomin eck i was nearly crying for her poor mite(or so i thought) then i read further down and cant believe it what a little jackanory teller why pick here why not just harrass someone in a net chatroom or MSN even she must be really bored silly little girl.

I know! uuugggghh!!!! (sidenote:al your UK talk confused my poor stupid american brain for a few minutes :rofl: I got it thoguh, don't worry)


----------



## fayexx

Well im not that much older than u and when i found out i told my mum the next day because at the end of the day all she can do is moan and say i told you so.My mum is upset with me but i know for a fact she is going to be there for me and i bet 100% your mum will be to.Just sit her down and say mum please dont hate me ive done a unplanned terrible thing im pregnant she might shout she might cry but at least you have told her babe good luck xxx


----------



## fayexx

Well im not that much older than u and when i found out i told my mum the next day because at the end of the day all she can do is moan and say i told you so.My mum is upset with me but i know for a fact she is going to be there for me and i bet 100% your mum will be to.Just sit her down and say mum please dont hate me ive done a unplanned terrible thing im pregnant she might shout she might cry but at least you have told her babe good luck xxx


----------



## Laura1984

OMG!!!!!!! i added her on msn and everything to try and help her and I had a really emotional conversation with my sister about her!! she really worried me my OH daughter is 14 in May and I think it upset me so much becuase I was thinking of her with nobody to talk to!!
WHAT A FREAK!!!! i cant believe ppl so this kind of thing. why???
and she told me she was from the north east of england!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrscookie

faye mate you need to read what everyone has written lol. :) I always do that, read the first post then click reply hahah! :D


----------



## dizzynic

sleepinbeauty said:


> I know! uuugggghh!!!! (sidenote:al your UK talk confused my poor stupid american brain for a few minutes :rofl: I got it thoguh, don't worry)

Sorry forgot people from usa n other countries use this forum
:blush:


----------



## Serene123

fayexx said:


> Well im not that much older than u and when i found out i told my mum the next day because at the end of the day all she can do is moan and say i told you so.My mum is upset with me but i know for a fact she is going to be there for me and i bet 100% your mum will be to.Just sit her down and say mum please dont hate me ive done a unplanned terrible thing im pregnant she might shout she might cry but at least you have told her babe good luck xxx

I kinda did the same thing but as the other girls have said, this thread was posted by a fake.


----------



## mBLACK

CAAANAAAADAAAA! :happydance:

+ what a freak haha can you ban somebody's IP address off this site?


----------



## mummy&mase

All i have to ask is WHY?

im baffled


----------



## toffee87

She's attention seeking with no life. People on here want babies and she 'pretends' to be pregnant...grrr!


----------



## Maria+Cookie

If u tlk to ur mom about it hopefully she'll support u all the way im 17 almost 18 and im having my first before my 18th b-day but i didnt tell my mom that i was pregnant shes the one who tld me to take a pregnancy test cuz she said she thinks im pregnant and now that she knos i am shes very supportive and is always there for me my baby is her first grandchild and shes very excited and usually some hispanic mothers beat the livin shit out there kid or yell at them and kick them out but not all are like that i dnt think ur mom would get mad at u i think she would be very supportive because if u and ur mom are very close i think she wld be there for u all the way =D


----------



## Linzi

Ahaha

I just read this thread.

Hilarious!

Nice one wobbs :)

xxx


----------



## mrscookie

hey should we ask to lock this now, the mare is getting wayyy more attention than she deserves :)


----------

